# Thoughts on my art?...



## Kailombax (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey there everyone! 

Well, lately, I've been feeling very artsy and I've actually been drawing quite a lot this year compared to 2011 where I had this massive art block. I didn't draw anything until November of that year... So I'm definitely happy that I'm starting off to a more productive year. I've been drawing at least 1 or 2 pictures a week since January. However, I always wondered what people would think of my work... I do think I have come a long way with my art but I know I have a long way to go. ^^; Anyway, I was wondering if you guys could take a look at my gallery and share what you think...? 

Here's a link to my gallery: http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/ratchetjak/1/ 

I know I don't have a lot of full body pictures in my gallery and I'm working on that. In fact, I have one in the works right now that I think I might have done by Friday this week and I'll post it there. I actually want to be a character designer which is why I mostly draw just characters and not so much full scenes/backgrounds but like the full body pictures, I'm going to work on them.  

So yeah, any thoughts? Suggestions? Please feel free to share. ^^


----------



## Splash-Otter (Apr 18, 2012)

wow, just wow. I love your art style.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 18, 2012)

I think your art is great; I'm more into the realistic anthro. art, but your style is very nice and unique.
I wouldn't be surprised if you build a nice fanbase.


----------



## elannor (Apr 18, 2012)

Â¨The question of what do you think about my artÂ¨ should be answer first by yourself, what do you think about it and what would you like to achieve?


----------



## mapdark (Apr 18, 2012)

elannor said:


> Â¨The question of what do you think about my artÂ¨ should be answer first by yourself, what do you think about it and what would you like to achieve?



THIS! so many this!


----------



## FireFeathers (Apr 18, 2012)

Off the bat, I think you could be more convincing with your shading, it's all kinda fuzzy and generic so far, you can make your images pop out more when you commit to your lights and shadows, it'll define your faces. That said, draw more bodies, more backgrounds, more everything. Challenge yourself with the really difficult stuff, and you'll progress faster. When you  repeat the same pose, same view, etc, you stagnate, and you stop learning in those areas. 

Take this one for example: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7790282/

Look at where the brightest lights are, your light source is coming from everywhere in ways that don't line up. The top of the nose is in shadow, the farthest shoulder has a close bright light on it, there's light on the other side of the face. From what I see, the light sources is from the camera. It's also from the top, and from the far right nearly behind the character.  Pick one light source, and really think about how your forms line up and shade.  Lastly, around the eyes, you shade the fur like it's sinking in which flattens things in an odd way. Keep at it.


----------



## Kailombax (Apr 19, 2012)

JArt. said:


> I think your art is great; I'm more into the realistic anthro. art, but your style is very nice and unique.
> I wouldn't be surprised if you build a nice fanbase.


Thank you for your input. Yeah, I'm a bit more into cartoon-like anthro styles. Styles like the work of Cooner, Juano, and even Adam Wan though he puts a bit more realism in his style compared to the latter two but still a good style nonetheless. And yeah, my style is still in the training process but yeah, thanks a bunch for taking the time to look. 



Splash-Otter said:


> wow, just wow. I love your art style.


Thanks you.


----------



## Kailombax (Apr 19, 2012)

FireFeathers said:


> Snip


Yeah, I understand what you are saying. I'm still trying to get the hang of shadowing and highlighting. By fuzzy, I think it's because I use the soft brush for my shading... I don't really like using the hard brushes but I think I'll try them sometime. 

And yes, I will definitely draw more of everything, especially bodies. I'm actually working on one right now so it's a start because I'm incredibly rusty... Still though, I appreciate the advice and tips. Thanks so much for your input! 



elannor said:


> Â¨The question of what do you think about my artÂ¨ should be answer first by yourself, what do you think about it and what would you like to achieve?


Well... I think my art has come a long way. I'm not saying I'm great but after comparing my new art to my old art, I think it's safe to say that I have made some progress. As for what I'd like to achieve, I'm trying to develop a cartoon style because well, I love cartoon styles. On FurAffinity, artists like Cooner, Spunky, Juano, Adam Wan, Wolfy-Nail, and such inspire me with their cartoon-like styles and I'm trying to develop a style similar to theirs but still original. I have a long way to go but I'm in no hurry... I'm loving what I am doing and it'll just take some time to get to where I want to be.


----------



## elannor (Apr 19, 2012)

good, I like the answer now get to work  One last thought, try understanding what motivates or inspire the people you mentioned, their styles must come from somewhere, they borrow things from people they admire, now try to locate that piece of information.


----------



## Kailombax (Apr 19, 2012)

elannor said:


> good, I like the answer now get to work  One last thought, try understanding what motivates or inspire the people you mentioned, their styles must come from somewhere, they borrow things from people they admire, now try to locate that piece of information.



I've always been so shy to attempt to talk to artists of such a caliber but I think it never hurts to answer within reason questions so I think I'll do what you suggested. I've been curious on my favorite artists styles and what influenced them.


----------



## iciewolf (May 13, 2012)

Agreeing with everyone who posted, my only critique is vary the subject matter. All the poses, hairstyle, facials expressions are generically the same. Change it up a bit. Pick random scenes from your favorite show or cartoons and draw your character in that scene.  Or do a couple of memes that require you draw characters outside of your "norm". Let loose and have some fun. Besides that you will have a really nice style!

Good luck!


----------



## Palantean Writer (May 13, 2012)

That's fabulous! Your style is smooth and characterful. Really nice work!


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 13, 2012)

I'm not sure what other people are seeing in this style but I see a lot of Jak and Daxter stylization which doesn't make it really unique. Right now a lot of stuff is rather weak because of it meaning you're focusing more on style vs foundation. I do see improvement from your older stuff, and if you enjoy drawing what you want for hobby, it's fine. 

So I honestly, don't think of it much, but that's not what you should be doing art for. It should be yourself first, instead of putting your heart in the audience's hands and demands.


----------



## IntricateVision (May 15, 2012)

I think I'd say: Keep going. :3
The thing about art is that it never levels out. There is always a higher place you can get to.
You mentioned making improvements, that's great! My advice would be to not stop there, and to keep pushing yourself.
Try to draw things you wouldn't normally draw and study those foundations. Diversify and never shy away from anything because it's hard. You'll be better for it


----------



## lostfoxeh (May 16, 2012)

You must get the basics down. It does not make a difference if you draw realistic, cartoon, damn splatters of paint on canvas calling it abstract. You must have the basics. I'm not going to go into too much detail, ether you have some excuse not to listen, or you do listen and find the details by learning the basics from the vast amount of literature and even videos others have made to teach. That is draw from life, as often as you can. Dogs people, still life. Doesn't matter, draw it all cause you will use it all. For every cartoon like picture you make, draw 2 or 3 from life pictures of whatever your cartoon picture is of. Go to your comic, manga, bug bunny artist, anyone that has made a name for their self and ask. I have been to many conventions and art fairs where I have spoken with many artist, all of them will tell you draw from life first, cartoon and imagination later. If you are serious about improving here is something I recently found that might help you http://youtu.be/GgZ2G5ekcoU


----------



## Kailombax (Jul 13, 2012)

iciewolf said:


> Agreeing with everyone who posted, my only critique is vary the subject matter. All the poses, hairstyle, facials expressions are generically the same. Change it up a bit. Pick random scenes from your favorite show or cartoons and draw your character in that scene.  Or do a couple of memes that require you draw characters outside of your "norm". Let loose and have some fun. Besides that you will have a really nice style!
> 
> Good luck!



Yeah, I notice what you were saying. I know a lot of the poses, faces, etc look the same and I will work on that. Right now, I'm just trying to get back into drawing consistently so that's why I'm keeping it simple but I'm going to move on and tackle some more challenging pieces soon. I'm just taking it one step at a time. Thanks for your input!



Arshes Nei said:


> snip




I respect your opinion. Actually, your Jak & Daxter comment is a  very accurate one. When I was getting back into drawing during  2005-2006 mark, Jak & Daxter was one of my current gaming obsessions  back then and I tried to imitate the style for fun. So I guess it's  apparent that the influence is still somewhat in my style but I am  trying to distance myself a little and trying to add my own flair sort  of speak. In all honesty, I'm not really trying to be unique. I mean,  not right now anyway. And it seems like practically everything has  already been done. 

Anyhow, like I said, I respect your opinion. I  know my art won't appeal to everyone but as that saying goes; "You can't  satisfy everyone" rings true. And I will try learning more foundations, I know I need to heavily work on that which is why I bought myself a new sketchbook dedicated to relearning the basics and foundations.  Thank you for your input Arshes.


----------



## Kailombax (Jul 13, 2012)

Palantean Writer said:


> snip



Thank you! 



lostfoxeh said:


> Snip



Thank you for the advice. Drawing from life is a very hard thing for me to do. Realism just kind of bores me so that's the area that hurts me the most. I just don't get excited when I draw it and often lose interest very quickly... But, I will try and practice more from real life. I know it'll do a lot of good, I just need to learn to keep myself focused on the subject matter. And you are right on the second notion, I am more of a visual person so for me to learn something or in this case, art techniques, I need to see it in order to grasp it. It's weird I know but that's just how I've always been. 

And I will definitely work on drawing more scenes for my characters. Like I said earlier, I'm just trying to get back into drawing at a consistent rate since I am practically recovering from a year long art block so I'm just taking things one step at a time. But yeah anyway, thank you for your input. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Thaily (Jul 13, 2012)

I think your gallery could use less "character just standing there" pictures.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 13, 2012)

It feels like you just figured out a couple poses and expressions and just keep repeating those. It's pretty cookie cutter and you won't improve much that way. Try to think more about the structure of a character when you draw it, so you'll be able to draw any character in any pose or situation. Try to do something new with every drawing you make. A lot of the time I can't figure out a pose so I try it out myself in a mirror or something. I think it's a lot more helpful than just looking at references because I get a physical experience of how the weight should be distributed and everything. If you want to do a cartoony style, an important part of that is the illusion of weight and motion. Here's a great example from _Cartoon Animation by Preston Blair_. This stuff will apply to everything from cartoons to video games to manga. I own this book and would highly recommend it. Even if you want to create more subtle, natural poses, if you understand the extremes it will help you add some depth and weight to the character.


----------



## Kailombax (Jul 14, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> It feels like you just figured out a couple poses and expressions and just keep repeating those. It's pretty cookie cutter and you won't improve much that way. Try to think more about the structure of a character when you draw it, so you'll be able to draw any character in any pose or situation. Try to do something new with every drawing you make. A lot of the time I can't figure out a pose so I try it out myself in a mirror or something. I think it's a lot more helpful than just looking at references because I get a physical experience of how the weight should be distributed and everything. If you want to do a cartoony style, an important part of that is the illusion of weight and motion. Here's a great example from _Cartoon Animation by Preston Blair_. This stuff will apply to everything from cartoons to video games to manga. I own this book and would highly recommend it. Even if you want to create more subtle, natural poses, if you understand the extremes it will help you add some depth and weight to the character.



Ah yes, the line of action. I really need to practice on that too. Thank you for the example Greg.  And like I said, I know a lot of my pictures are rather stagnant at the moment but like I said, I'm just trying to get myself used to drawing consistently again. I know my gallery is not exciting but I don't really care at the moment. I'm going to do more complicated stuff soon, I'm still practicing those in my sketchbook. As soon as I finish my "Underwear Series" project, I'm going to try and to try and do more complex things. I only have about 3 pictures left to do in my little project so yeah. I'm just taking it one step at a time. I hope you understand what I mean but thanks again for your input. 



Thaily said:


> I think your gallery could use less "character just standing there" pictures.


Yeah, I know. I'm going to work on that.


----------

